# Need help with shingle color



## jburnes (Aug 18, 2012)

I have a customer that wants a "flat" grey or tan. He's seen most of the new brands, but doesn't like the "multi-color" look of OC or the graduated shadow look of GAF. Does anyone have any ideas on a brand I could show him that basically looks the same color throughout?


----------



## Gladys_christabel (Dec 13, 2012)

Ask the customer to search colors in web and also which company is purchasing that product.sure they will get you also try to keep all categories of colors which will be 
available in your shop.
___________________________________________________
 Los Angeles general contractors


----------

